# cellphone battery



## user 12009 (Aug 1, 2010)

other than the gold plated contacts are there any PMs in cell phone batteries? I probably have 125 by now. Anybody ever see them listed on feeBay?


----------



## butcher (Aug 1, 2010)

contacts lightly plated is the only gold as far as I know, their is a thermal cutout switch (for charging) and battery pack,if they will recharge selling whole would be best as gold would probably not be worth work to get it.


----------



## darshevo (Aug 2, 2010)

Look around a bit for a battery recycler Dan. I've got it stuck in the back of my head there is some value (by the lb) in li-ion batteries, unfortunately I don't know where I came up with that idea. Just the same, I have a bin in the shop I throw all the li-ions in as they come through. When I have a enough in weight to mess with I will try to figure out where I thought I could sell them  

-Lance


----------



## escrap (Aug 2, 2010)

Darshevo, 

You are right in thinking that there is some value by the lb. We pay right at .50/lb for Li-Ion. We also pay for Ni-Cd and Ni-MH.


----------



## user 12009 (Aug 3, 2010)

escrap said:


> We pay right at .50/lb for Li-Ion.


Thanks guys, I don't think that would even cover postage. 
Guess I will just break off the contacts and sell them with my other odd bits.


----------



## dtectr (Aug 3, 2010)

escrap said:


> Darshevo,
> 
> You are right in thinking that there is some value by the lb. We pay right at .50/lb for Li-Ion. We also pay for Ni-Cd and Ni-MH.



where are you located? i have 25-30# of 2-way radio/hospital batteries- NiCad, NiMH & Li-on, these mostly have some large gold plated contacts, which i'll process if nothing else.
Any info appreciated.
jordan


----------



## escrap (Aug 3, 2010)

Jordan,

We pay differently for the Ni-Cd and Ni-MH. We only pay .15/lb on those. We usually generate about a 55 gallon drum every month. We have boxes set up in hardware stores around town that offer free battery recycling and they give them to us for free. Most places want to do it as a courtesy to their customers.

Zack Morris
E-scrapPlus, Inc.


----------



## Irons (Aug 3, 2010)

cyberdan said:


> escrap said:
> 
> 
> > We pay right at .50/lb for Li-Ion.
> ...



Be careful. I knew a guy that spent 3 months in hospital when a lithium/SO2 cell blew up in his face. Some of those batteries store a lot of energy.


----------



## escrap (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah they do. That is why getting out the contacts can be risky. We are also required to tape all open contacts to prevent fire.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 4, 2010)

escrap said:


> We are also required to tape all open contacts to prevent fire.




that is good safety comment.

i would love to hear more about storge guidance for all types of scrap.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Cyber/Dollar Dan...


----------



## butcher (Aug 6, 2010)

happy birthday, popeye


----------



## qst42know (Aug 6, 2010)

Happy birthday Dan.


----------



## user 12009 (Aug 16, 2010)

qst42know said:


> Happy birthday Dan.


Thanks guys. It was a rough birthday. My daughter had a kneecap/tendon surgery the day before and my wife and I took turns being nurse. Its been just over a week now and her first physical therapy was today. She had been completly bedridden for a week. Now tonight she wants to fix dinner. Tomorrow I have to take away one crutch. The hospital is very agressive in getting the patient back to normal.


----------

